

Show HN: our November Startup Month submission, collabacode - collabacode
http://www.collabacode.com
Long time lurker, first time poster.<p>We want to make writing software for the Web easier. collabacode represents our proof of concept.<p>I find it highly doubtful that collabacode would be where it is without Hacker News. As a show of thanks I'd like you to be the first ones to see it.<p>Thanks HN!
======
collabacode
Long time lurker, first time poster.

This is a proof of concept version of our new collaborative development
environment for the Web called collabacode.

We've only been working on this for 7 weeks and would appreciate some
feedback.

Thanks HN!

------
rokhayakebe
Nice app, the homepage made me almost click back. You have to redesign it.

I think a good audience would be the people who are learning to program. I
gave up learning Java programming because it took hours to get things up and
running. So a web ide would have fixed that.

You have to encourage users to go full screen. I clicked f11 by accident, and
it was much nicer.

I would also like it if I could read Github files here.

Great app overall.

